# Seeking American's already in the UK for TV Programme



## Landmark Films

Fancy a free trip to one of Britain's grandest country homes to live it up like a Lord? 

Would you see how the other half live and get a taste of the high life? 

Would you like to go foraging for your supper in the woods, take afternoon tea with the Lady of the house and learn how to pluck your own pheasant?

We are filming a television documentary for Sky Atlantic and are looking for a small group of American guests to take part in this event, which would last for 2 days. 

You would have to be in the UK between 1st - 13th November (although we will only be filming for a couple of days within this period)

If you are interested in taking part in a truly quintessential British experience then please get in touch with selina.lewis at landmarkfilms dot com


----------



## xabiaxica

Landmark Films said:


> Fancy a free trip to one of Britain's grandest country homes to live it up like a Lord?
> 
> Would you see how the other half live and get a taste of the high life?
> 
> Would you like to go foraging for your supper in the woods, take afternoon tea with the Lady of the house and learn how to pluck your own pheasant?
> 
> We are filming a television documentary for Sky Atlantic and are looking for a small group of American guests to take part in this event, which would last for 2 days.
> 
> You would have to be in the UK between 1st - 13th November (although we will only be filming for a couple of days within this period)
> 
> If you are interested in taking part in a truly quintessential British experience then please get in touch with selina.lewis at landmarkfilms dot com


I've moved your request to 'Media Requests' our dedicated forum for this type of thread


----------

